#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Was könnte das sein? >

## Steko89

Hallo ihr, 
seit ein paar Wochen habe ich erhebliche Schlafstörungen. Entweder ich schlafe so fest, dass ich es nicht mitbekomme, wenn meine drei extrem lauten Wecker klingeln und ich sogar von meiner Freundin angestoßen werde, oder ich schlafe so gut wie gar nicht. 
Es kommt vor, dass ich einfach ganz unerwartet im Sitzen einschlafe und erst nach 1 - 2 Stunden wieder wach werde.
Oder ich habe nachts das Gefühl, als sei ich nicht richtig eingeschlafen, obwohl ich z.B. mein Zeitgefühl verloren habe. Wie, als sei ich in der Einschlafphase hängen geblieben. 
Außerdem habe ich immer häufiger Schwierigkeiten, mich zu konzentrieren. In eigentlich für mich interessanten Gesprächen schweifen meine Gedanken urplötzlich ab und ich habe eine Art Tunnelblick. So, dass ich in der Zeit überhaupt nichts mehr wahrnehme. 
Anfang April schreibe ich das Abitur. Obwohl ich eigentlich gute bis sehr gute Noten habe und das Abi ohne große Mühen schaffen sollte, habe ich große Angst davor, dass es nicht meinen eigenen Erwartungen entspricht. Ich fühle mich immer ausgelaugter, erschöpfter, 'trauriger' und einfach heillos überfordert. Meine Freundin kommt außerdem nur schwer mit meinen Stimmungsschwankungen klar. Hin und wieder bekomm ich ganz urplötzlich 'nen Heulkrampf und lach danach über mich selbst, weil ich nicht weiß, warum ich gerade losgeheult hab.
Ich nehme mir oft vor, zu lernen und meine 'Hausaufgaben' zu erledigen und schaff es dann aber nicht, mich zu motivieren. Ich lenke mich mit irgendwelchen anderen Dingen ab, oder sitz einfach nur da und seh zu, wie die Zeit verstreicht. Wenn es schon so weit ist, dass ich keine Zeit mehr habe, zu lernen oder die Aufgaben zu erledigen, mach ich mir große Vorwürfe, dass ich so faul war, was meine ohnehin schon 'beschissene' Stimmung nicht besonders hebt. Paradox ist, dass ich weiß, dass ich mich dafür hassen werde, wenn ich die Aufgabe nicht erledige, aber andererseits schaff ich es dann auch nicht, mich zu motivieren, wie oben schon beschrieben. 
Hinzu kommt, dass ich seit ca. 3 Monaten Schilddrüsenhormone und Betablocker gegen den hohen Blutdruck und Herzrasen (syst. 160-190 /  diast. 80-90 und einem Puls von 50 - 120) einnehmen muss. Gegen die Kopfschmerzen habe ich Paracetamol-Comp. mit Codein bekommen und nehme mittlerweile fast täglich 2-3 der Tabletten auf einmal. 
Zusammengefasst hab ich massive Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten, Schlafstörungen, Motivationsprobleme und Stimmungsschwankungen. 
Da das Abitur naht und ich im vollen Besitz meiner geistigen Kräfte sein muss, wäre ich euch sehr sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein paar hilfreiche Tipps geben könntet, wie ich diese Schwierigkeiten wenigstens bis zum Abi einigermaßen unter Kontrolle bekommen kann und/oder mir sagt, was das sein könnte...
Komm mir vor, wie 'ne Frau in den Wechseljahren. Das kann nicht so weitergehen. 
Danke
Steko

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Steko,
du könntest deinen Hormonspiegel von einem Endokrinologen untersuchen lassen, wenn du dich wie eine Frau in den Wechseljahren fühlst. Es gibt auch andere hormonproduzierende Drüsen, nicht nur die Schilddrüse. 
Vielleicht stimmt die Dosierung der Medikamente nicht ganz. Hat sie dir der Hausarzt gegeben oder der Kardiologe? 
Deine Stimmungsschwankungen könnten eine Depression sein, müssen aber nicht. 
Was sagt dein Hausarzt zu all dem, woran du trotz der Medikamente leidest? Weiß er davon? Wenn ja, geht er auf dich ein? Sei vorsichtig mit den Schmerztabletten, zuviele können auf die Leber gehen.
Vielleicht fällt mir später noch was ein oder jemand anderer kann dir dazu was sagen.

----------


## Steko89

Hallo Nachtigall, 
erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Mein Hausarzt hat mein Blutbild eigentlich aufgrund meines hohen Blutdrucks überprüfen lassen und dabei dann die Schilddrüsenunterfunktion entdeckt. Danach war ich auch beim Radiologen, der hat mein Blut auch nochmal überprüft. Wenn noch mehr Hormone durcheinander geraten wären, hätten die das doch bestimmt herausgefunden, oder?  
Mein Herz ist nicht verantwortlich für den hohen Blutdruck und die Tachykardie, hat der Kardiologe nach einem EKG und einem Langzeit-EKG festgestellt. Mein Hausarzt hat bisher noch nicht herausgefunden, was die Ursache dafür ist, hat mir aber geraten, die Tabletten weiterhin einzunehmen. Ich habe mittlerweile auch ein Blutdruckmessgerät zuhause und trage die Werte jeden Tag in ein kleines Heft ein, dass mir mein Hausarzt mitgegeben hat. 
Wenn ich 95mg Metoprolol einnehme, ist mein Blutdruck ungefähr bei 130/80 und der Puls bei 55. So sind die Werte doch eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, oder?  
Hab noch nicht mit ihm über meine Schlafstörungen und mein seelisches Befinden gesprochen... War da in letzter Zeit so häufig, dass es mir mittlerweile schon peinlich wäre, mit 'nem neuen Problem bei ihm aufzutauchen. 
Ja, das weiß ich... Ich nehm die immer in der Schule. Ab 'ner bestimmten Menge haben die auch einen ganz netten Nebeneffekt.  
Hab mir heute Schlaftabletten mit 50mg Diphenhydraminhydrochlorid aus der Apotheke geholt, damit ich wenigstens erstmal die Nächte unter Kontrolle bringen kann, in denen ich so schlecht schlafe... Ich hoffe, die wirken auch. Hab bisher nur Gutes darüber gelesen.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Steko,
es ist erstmal gut, dass du bei den Fachärzten warst. Der momentan eingestellte Blutdruck ist für dein Alter grenzwertig OK, sollte aber nicht höher werden, der Puls kommt mir etwas zu niedrig vor, außer wenn du viel Sport treibst, dann wäre er OK. Ich kenne von meinen Patienten, dass ein niedriger Puls ein Zeichen von Schilddrüsenunterfunktion sein kann. Soweit ich mitbekomme, müssen auch Schilddrüsenhormone eingestellt werden. Anfangs wird die Dosis niedriger gehalten, dann kann bei Bedarf erhöht werden. Ich stell dir mal einen Link rein mit den Symptomen der Unterfunktion, da ist auch die Müdigkeit usw. dabei. Hypothyreose 
Ich denke, es ist höchste Zeit, dass du deinen Arzt über deinen jetzigen Zustand aufklärst. Frag ihn, ob evt. das Schilddrüsenhormon erhöht werden sollte. Wieviel nimmst du denn momentan?
Du brauchst dich nicht vor dem Arzt zu genieren, weil du so oft kommst. Er wird dafür bezahlt, dass er dich untersucht und behandelt. Und glaub mir, es gibt auch bei jungen Menschen so viele Erkrankungen, dass sich die Ärzte wahrscheinlich über nichts mehr wundern. Also bitte geh zum Arzt und experimentiere nicht allein herum. Schlafmittel helfen natürlich, aber man muss wegen der Nebenwirkungen und Abhängigkeitsrisiken sehr vorsichtig sein.

----------


## Steko89

Hallo Nachtigall, 
ist der Puls im Verhältnis zum Blutdruck zu niedrig, oder allgemein? Mein Hausarzt hat gesagt, dass der nicht unter 50 fallen sollte. Wenn der zu niedrig ist, könnte ich doch eigentlich einfach etwas weniger Betablocker nehmen, oder? Was ist denn überhaupt 'wichtiger' - ein 'normaler' Puls, oder besser ein 'guter' Blutdruck?  
Ich treibe fast überhaupt keinen Sport mehr. Habe als Kind viel Sport getrieben, aber mit 15 Jahren dann aufgehört.  
Ich nehme bisher 25mg L-Thyroxin. Der TSH-Wert war, laut meinem Hausarzt und dem Radiologen, nur leicht erhöht. Da die Blutkontrollen aber ein paar Wochen Abstand hatten, scheint das also eine geringere Unterfunktion zu sein. Der Radiologe hat bei einer Ultraschalluntersuchung keine Veränderungen an der Schilddrüse entdeckt. Sie ist weder zu klein, noch zu groß. Deshalb hat er überhaupt nochmal eine Blutuntersuchung gemacht.  
Du hast wohl Recht. Ich mach nochmal einen Termin und erzähl ihm dann davon... Muss sich demnächst unbedingt normalisieren, sonst bin ich beim Abi aufgeschmissen... 
Vielen vielen Dank, dass du dir so viel Arbeit machst, um mir zu helfen.  :Smiley:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Steko,
ich dachte an den Puls allgemein, aber die Patienten, die ich betreue, haben auch Bluthochdruck.
Sprich auf jeden Fall noch mal mit deinem Arzt darüber und ändere selber nichts an den Dosierungen, das solltest du grundsätzlich nur in Absprache mit dem Arzt machen.
Alles Gute!

----------


## Steko89

Hallo Nachtigall, 
habe heute Nachmittag einen Termin bei meinem Hausarzt gemacht. Leider hab ich erst am 21.03. einen bekommen... 
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, was ich machen soll. Einerseits sollte ich nichts an den Dosierungen ändern und selbst 'herumexperementieren', andererseits ist der 21.03. auch schon sehr knapp vor dem Abi, sodass ich mir bis dahin irgendwas einfallen lassen muss. 
Danke

----------


## Nachtigall

Es erstaunt mich, dass du für einen Hausarzttermin 3 Wochen warten musst. Ich würde da fragen, ob ich nicht ohne Termin zwischendrin drankommen könnte, auch wenn das mit einer längeren Wartezeit verbunden ist. Und wenn das nicht klappt, würde ich in die Notaufnahme eines Krankenhauses oder zu einem anderen Hausarzt gehen, wenn es so dringlich ist. Aber bitte wirklich nicht mit den Medikamenten rumexperimentieren, das könnte in die Hose gehen.

----------


## Steko89

Ich habe am Telefon nur gesagt, dass ich nochmal eine Nachuntersuchung wegen den Schilddrüsenhormonen möchte. Vllt. habe ich deshalb erst in 3 Wochen einen Termin bekommen. Aber ich werde Donnerstag zu einem anderen Arzt gehen...  
Hab' gestern noch ein wenig im Internet recherchiert und bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass das eine Depression ist. Fast alle Symptome treffen zu und der Goldberg-Test fiel auch nicht so gut aus.  
Lässt sich der hohe Blutdruck evtl. darauf zurückführen? 
Oder können die Medikamente das ausgelöst haben? 
Habe von einem Freund erstmal ein bisschen Diazepam bekommen. Kann ich das so nehmen, oder muss ich bei der Kombination vorsichtig sein?

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Steko89,
eine Depression kann verschiedene Ursachen haben, lies mal in folgendem Link nach: Depressionen - Ursachen und Behandlung von Depressionen
Sei lieber vorsichtig und nimm nichts ein, was dir der Arzt nicht verordnet hat. Vielleicht brauchst du was ganz anderes.

----------


## Steko89

Hallo Nachtigall, 
danke für den Link. Viele der Symptome passen, aber ich konnte bisher nichts über Metoprolol, Thyroxin oder Paracetamol-Comp. finden, was irgendwie in Verbindung zu Depressionen steht.  
Blöd nur, dass mein Hausarzt erst in 3 Wochen Zeit hat. Ich hab so schon immer Schwierigkeiten, mich vollständig 'nem Arzt anzuvertrauen und wenn ich dem immer wieder mit neuen Problemen ins Haus komm, komm ich mir blöd vor.  
Wäre da schon einfacher, zu einem anderen Arzt zu gehen, aber der kennt dann meine Krankengeschichte nicht, was wieder ein Nachteil ist.

----------


## Steko89

Hallo Nachtigall, 
ich war heute beim Arzt und hab ihm gesagt, dass ich Schlafstörungen und Konzentrationsprobleme hab und motivationslos bin. 
Der Arzt hat dann nochmal meinen Blutdruck gemessen (185/90, Puls 114), ein EKG gemacht und mir Blut abgenommen.  
Ich soll morgen um 17:30 Uhr wiederkommen, dann sind auch die Blutwerte da...
Er geht davon aus, dass ich "hypernervös" bin, wegen dem Abi. Das glaube ich aber nicht...  
Mal sehen, was bei der Blutuntersuchung herauskommt...

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Steko,
mit so einem Blutdruck und Puls wäre ich auch übernervös. Ich hatte kürzlich "nur" 141 Systole und 90 Puls und war derart hibbelig, dass es mir nicht mehr geheuer war. Da wundert es mich nicht, dass es dir so schlecht geht. Frag den Arzt morgen, ob nicht dein Blutdruck und die Schilddrüsenhormone medikamentös neu eingestellt werden sollten.

----------


## Steko89

Wie schon erwähnt... wenn ich die Blocker einnehme, sind die Werte in Ordnung. Aber ich merk da kaum einen Unterschied, ob mein Blutdruck hoch ist, oder nicht...
Hat eigentlich überhaupt kein Einfluss auf mich gehabt, bisher.. Ist auch nur entdeckt worden, weil ich Plasma spenden war... sonst wär mir das nie aufgefallen... 
Ich glaub nicht, dass das daran liegt. Ob die Hormone richtig eingestellt sind, überprüft er gerade.
Aber auch da glaub ich nicht wirklich, dass das einen Einfluss auf mich hat...

----------


## Nachtigall

Na, dann hoffen wir mal sehr, dass er bald dahinter kommt, was dir fehlt und wie er dir am besten helfen kann.

----------


## Steko89

Hallo ihr, 
die Blutuntersuchung ergab, dass die Schilddrüsenhormone und Betablocker 'optimal' eingestellt sind und alle anderen Werte im normalen Bereich liegen. 
Nach einem langen Gespräch mit dem Arzt, der mir überaus kompetent und sympathisch erscheint, hat er mir schließlich Opipramol verschrieben. 
Leider konnte ich im Internet keine Informationen darüber finden, wie 'stark' dieses Medikament ist... 
Kennt vllt. jemand von euch Opipramol und kann mir ein paar Infos dazu geben?  
Danke
Steko

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Steko,
ist ja gut, wenn die bisherigen Medikamente optimal eingestellt sind. Du solltest das Opipramol einfach mal ausprobieren und schauen, dass du dein Abi gut hinbekommst. 
Vertrau einfach mal dem Arzt und lass deine Zweifel beiseite. Alle Medikamente können Nebenwirkungen haben, aber man sollte nichts durch düstere Gedanken heraufbeschwören.  Falls du damit Probleme bekommen solltest, müsstest du aber dann sofort zum Arzt und das abklären lassen. Aber jetzt nimm sie einfach mal ein und denke positiv.
Viel Erfolg damit!

----------


## spokes

Opipramol ist ein eher "leichtes" Mittel, häufig verschrieben und idR gut verträglich.  
Was willst du denn darüber genau wissen? Im Netz stehen doch reichlich Informationen drüber.

----------


## Steko89

> Hallo Steko,
> ist ja gut, wenn die bisherigen  Medikamente optimal eingestellt sind. Du solltest das Opipramol einfach  mal ausprobieren und schauen, dass du dein Abi gut hinbekommst. 
> Vertrau  einfach mal dem Arzt und lass deine Zweifel beiseite. Alle Medikamente  können Nebenwirkungen haben, aber man sollte nichts durch düstere  Gedanken heraufbeschwören.  Falls du damit Probleme bekommen solltest,  müsstest du aber dann sofort zum Arzt und das abklären lassen. Aber  jetzt nimm sie einfach mal ein und denke positiv.
> Viel Erfolg damit!

 Hallo Nachtigall, 
ich habe jetzt zwei Tage das Opipramol eingenommen. Die 'düsteren Gedanken' sind aber nicht besser geworden, im Gegenteil... so langsam mache ich mir selbst Angst. 
Ich habe mir von einem Freund Diazepam geben lassen, damit ich wenigstens die schlimmsten Stunden unbeschadet überstehen kann. Würde gerne mehr von dem Opi nehmen...   

> Opipramol ist ein eher "leichtes" Mittel, häufig verschrieben und idR gut verträglich.  
> Was willst du denn darüber genau wissen? Im Netz stehen doch reichlich Informationen drüber.

 Hallo Spokes, 
die Informationen im Netz variieren so stark, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich davon halten soll. Ich habe im Moment das Gefühl, dass mir das überhaupt nicht hilft.  
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

----------


## spokes

Welche Dosis nimmst du denn jetzt? Nur in Absprache mit dem Doc die Dosis erhöhen.  
Ein Antidepressivum braucht IMMER einige Zeit (2-3 Wochen wenigstens) bis es wirkt.

----------


## Steko89

Nur 50mg abends.. aber ich konnte dem Arzt auch irgendwie nicht alles erzählen... ich bin da ein bisschen blockiert.  
Das Diazepam wirkt ganz gut. Aber das hab ich auch nicht vom Doc bekommen...

----------


## spokes

Achtung bei Diazepam! Es macht sehr schnell süchtig! Auch schon nach wenigen Einnahmen!  
50mg ist sehr wenig. Sprech mit dem Doc drüber, das es deutlich erhöht wird.

----------


## Steko89

Naja... hab ich jetzt die letzten drei Tage genommen. Hab das ja auch nicht selbst verschrieben bekommen und jetzt noch drei Tabletten á 10mg.  
Und was kann ich dann bis dahin machen, wenn ich so 'nen Tiefpunkt habe? Codein wirkt bei mir nicht mehr so richtig. Nur noch bei 120mg ein bisschen. Aber da ist ja auch immer das Paracetamol bei und das ist ja bekanntlich auch nicht so gesund... 
Danke Spokes

----------


## Steko89

Hallo ihr, 
mein Arzt wollte mich gerade stationär einweisen, aber ich konnte mich mit ihm auf eine ambulante Therapie einigen. 
Werde da nicht hingehen. 
Hab ihm gesagt, dass ich am Samstag schon am Nachmittag eine Tablette Opipramol genommen hab, weil es mir nicht gut ging. Er meinte dann, dass ich das gerne machen kann...
Werd jetzt also erstmal weiter die Tabletten nehmen. Morgens und abends jeweils und sehen, wie es sich entwickelt. In die Psychiatrie möchte ich nicht. Auch nicht ambulant...

----------


## spokes

Eine Psycotherapie solltest du schon ins Auge fassen. Nur mit Tabletten kommst du von deinen Problemen nicht weg.

----------


## Myriam

Hallo Steko,
gleich zu Anfang: Ich verstehe nichts von Medizin. Aber ich weiß, daß Betablocker allerhand Probleme verursachen können.
Ich bekam ihn vor zwei Jahren vom Cardiologen verschrieben mit dem Erfolg, daß es mir auf jede erdenkliche Weise schlecht ging. Ich habe ihn dann - mit dem Einverständnis meiner Hausärztin - die auch kein Freund von Betablockern ist, wieder abgesetzt. Und jetzt geht es mir wieder "normal" . Normal muß man unter dem Gesichtpunkt meines doch schon hohen Alters sehen. Ich weiß inzwischen auch, daß Betablocker zu Depressionen führen kann. Es gibt ja auch andere blutdrucksenkende Mittel. Ich hatte zu Beginn der Behandlung einen Blutdruck von 200:100 und habe dann Codiovan bekommen. Eine Tablette täglich war aber schon zuviel, weil der BD dann extrem ins Gegenteil umschlug. Danach bin ich zu einer halben Tablette übergegangen und damit lebt es sich wunderbar. 
Laß Dich mal fachmännisch bezüglich des Betablockers beraten.
"Ich weiß, daß ich nichts weiß"
Herzlichst Myriam  :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Steko89

> Eine Psycotherapie solltest du schon ins Auge  fassen. Nur mit Tabletten kommst du von deinen Problemen nicht  weg.

 Ich hab leider gar keine Zeit dafür. Und da mein Arzt mich ja auch zuerst sogar stationär einweisen wollte, habe ich auch ein bisschen Angst davor, dass die mich nicht gehen lassen, wenn ich erstmal da bin...
Da bleib ich lieber bei den Tabletten..   

> Hallo Steko,
> gleich zu Anfang: Ich verstehe nichts von Medizin. Aber ich weiß, daß Betablocker allerhand Probleme verursachen können.
> Ich bekam ihn vor zwei Jahren vom Cardiologen verschrieben mit dem Erfolg, daß es mir auf jede erdenkliche Weise schlecht ging. Ich habe ihn dann - mit dem Einverständnis meiner Hausärztin - die auch kein Freund von Betablockern ist, wieder abgesetzt. Und jetzt geht es mir wieder "normal" . Normal muß man unter dem Gesichtpunkt meines doch schon hohen Alters sehen. Ich weiß inzwischen auch, daß Betablocker zu Depressionen führen kann. Es gibt ja auch andere blutdrucksenkende Mittel. Ich hatte zu Beginn der Behandlung einen Blutdruck von 200:100 und habe dann Codiovan bekommen. Eine Tablette täglich war aber schon zuviel, weil der BD dann extrem ins Gegenteil umschlug. Danach bin ich zu einer halben Tablette übergegangen und damit lebt es sich wunderbar. 
> Laß Dich mal fachmännisch bezüglich des Betablockers beraten.
> "Ich weiß, daß ich nichts weiß"
> Herzlichst Myriam

 Danke für deinen Rat. Vllt. probier ich wirklich mal einfach noch ein anderes Medikament aus, wenn ich die Zeit und die Energie dafür übrig hab... 
Mir sind persönliche Erfahrungen meistens lieber, als wissenschaftliche Theorie.

----------


## Steko89

Hallo ihr, 
zusätzlich zum Opipramol soll ich jetzt auch noch Citalopram einnehmen...

----------


## spokes

Hi, eine gute Kombi.

----------


## Steko89

Hallo ihr, 
also irgendwie ist mir die ganze Zeit ein wenig übel und ich hab das Gefühl, als könnte ich jetzt keinen richtig klaren Gedanken mehr fassen. Von der "stimmungsaufhellenden Wirkung" merke ich nichts.  
Liegt es an der Kombination, oder sind das einfach die "normalen" Nebenwirkungen?

----------


## spokes

es ist vollkommen normal, das man in den ersten 1-2 Wochen Nebenwirkungen hat, die verschwinden dann. Warte gut 2 Wochen ab und dann wirst du sehen, wie es dir damit geht.

----------


## Steko89

Ok, danke Spokes. 
Kann man das irgendwie eindämmen, ohne weniger davon zu nehmen? 
Muss mich ja konzentrieren können, wenn ich für das Abi lern...

----------


## Christiane

Hi, 
ich hatte Citalopram auch ne Zeitlang genommen. Die Übelkeit ist in der Gewöhnungsphase normal. Sie legt sich nach 2 - 3 Wochen. Die Stimmung bessert sich nicht sofort. Ich bin erst nach ca. 3 Wochen ruhiger geworden. Ggf musst du in der Dosis etwas experimentieren, natürlich nach Absprache mit deinem Arzt. Aber insgesamt ist das Mittel in Ordnung. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Steko89

Hallo ihr,  
jetzt ist noch ein Taubheitsgefühl im linken Unterarm hinzugekommen. Ich habe kein Gefühl mehr, kurz unter dem Ellenbogen...
Ist das auch eine Nebenwirkung vom Citalopram?

----------


## spokes

frag deinen Arzt.

----------

